

What Calacanis thinks of Color: Brilliant.  - kategardiner
http://launch.is/blog/l011-colorcom-stuns-valley-with-implied-social-network-and-a.html

======
tylergb
I've been following @jason and @om discussing this on twitter and I look
forward to Om's newsletter due later today.

I feel they both have a point. The idea of an Implied Social Network (ISN) is
disruptive to services like facebook and foursquare. While it doesn't make
those services obsolete, it does change the dynamic. An ISN tears down the
walls of meeting people with an auto-introduction and has the potential of
expanding your social network 100x.

As for the functionality of the Color application, I feel they completely
missed the user experience side. It looks great and could potentially be great
to use, but right now I have a picture of myself on a blank wall. They missed
their opportunity at SXSW, plain and simple. The app needs a UX overhaul and
some expanded connection functionality.

We are going to see an a move towards these open and fluid social networks in
the near future. Social should be open to the web and the users and
communities should sprout organically.

The community is coming.

------
ciopte7
It could be big, but I don't think photo sharing is the right platform for
what they are trying to do. Facebook allows you to connect with people who
know you, twitter lets you follow people you know, but the next big website
will be the platform that lets you find people in your area that you don't
know but should. Whoever figures that out will be a millionaire.

------
arepb
Disagree that FB "sucks at mobile."

~~~
tylergb
I agree, FB doesn't "suck at mobile". But its a safe app, there is nothing
innovative, nothing disruptive, and no killer feature. FB doesn't suck, I just
expect more. They are going stagnant.

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
Perhaps it would have been better to say "FB is adequate at mobile--but not
innovative or killer. "

~~~
tylergb
Exactly, and I believe that is the best FB is ever going to achieve if their
innovation strategy continues to be "copy everyone else."

------
nunomaia
if the salesman wasnt obviously selling to the point of discomfort, people
would take him serious and then bother to prove him wrong.

